# Starting a nursery business in Dubai



## Ouiam (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi all,

Currently I am living in Europe, but I would like to open my own business in Dubai. 
We were thinking about opening a nursery in dubai. Does anyone know if this would be a good idea to open this in Dubai, as most of the expats us a nanny instead.


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi!

Any business is great in Dubai, no point asking members here with most of them have none to little knowledge of business. 

If you are good at what you do and know the system, I'm sure it will all go well.

Just one advice would be to research the laws regarding that sector, just so there isn't any hick-ups along the way.

All the best and good luck!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zartox said:


> Hi!
> 
> Any business is great in Dubai, no point asking members here with most of them have none to little knowledge of business.
> 
> ...


Probably one of the worst posts that I have seen on the Dubai forum!

Full of inaccurate assumptions and crass statements.


----------



## Ouiam (Aug 26, 2017)

Zartox said:


> Hi!
> 
> Any business is great in Dubai, no point asking members here with most of them have none to little knowledge of business.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Nurseries are very popular in Dubai - but they are very regulated - so not easy to get all the relevant approvals and documentation.
A major thing to consider, as the nursery owner - if a child gets injured (or worse) - the owner will normally be jailed, pending a trial.
You really need to weigh up the risks vs. rewards.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Ouiam said:


> Thank you!!


Hang on chief...... the advice given was terrible - please don't fall into the trap of hearing what you wanted to hear (as validation to go ahead with what you were thinking to do).

What I would say however, is that education is extremely complex and is already a fairly saturated market (even to the point of hearing adverts of amazing schools and then realizing that they are not yet built and subject to KHDA approval!!!)

There is an inordinate amount of bureaucracy here, so anything you want to achieve, is made much harder by red tape and jobsworths......

If, however you are referring to nursery as in garden centers - nope not a clue (i can't see the wood for the trees) but I'd imagine that also would have its own complications (ie the seasons here are hot, hotter and chuffing hell my face is melting)

Everything above said though - if you have a solid business plan, experience of the region, and are happy to take the plunge, continue to ask here - contrary to what the dude above said, the members here are pretty awesome, experienced, and know what they are talking about.........

Good luck!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tackledummy said:


> Hang on chief...... the advice given was terrible - please don't fall into the trap of hearing what you wanted to hear (as validation to go ahead with what you were thinking to do).
> 
> What I would say however, is that education is extremely complex and is already a fairly saturated market (even to the point of hearing adverts of amazing schools and then realizing that they are not yet built and subject to KHDA approval!!!)
> 
> ...


Hi,
As the OP mentioned expats employing nannies (in fact, not many do) in their first post - then it's safe to assume they were talking about children's nurseries, rather than plant ones!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As the OP mentioned expats employing nannies (in fact, not many do) in their first post - then it's safe to assume they were talking about children's nurseries, rather than plant ones!
> Cheers
> Steve


aww spoilsport, i wanted to get my (wood from the trees) pun...... hence adding that!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tackledummy said:


> aww spoilsport, i wanted to get my (wood from the trees) pun...... hence adding that!!


Any post in a storm!


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Probably one of the worst posts that I have seen on the Dubai forum!
> 
> Full of inaccurate assumptions and crass statements.


Wow, really? 

This is the thing about expats in Dubai, you know my actual country, well Saudi. You are trying to teach me how it works? It's funny, I provided positive insight into her venture, yet you come along a "moderator" at that, claiming what I have said is false? Do you know how the business scene works in Dubai at all? I get you manage an online forum, well done, kudos to you, but please don't give business advice in such a negative manner. 

Running a forum and giving business advice is.. eehhh, you know?

As I have mentioned to the OP, this forum is NOT a business forum, and she should take "most" of the comments with a grain of salt. The only reason why I shed a positive insight to her post is because I have a friend who is exactly in that industry, that is all.

Final message to the lovely OP, you will do fine there, if this is something you do in your current state, you will crush it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zartox said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> This is the thing about expats in Dubai, you know my actual country, well Saudi. You are trying to teach me how it works? It's funny, I provided positive insight into her venture, yet you come along a "moderator" at that, claiming what I have said is false? Do you know how the business scene works in Dubai at all? I get you manage an online forum, well done, kudos to you, but please don't give business advice in such a negative manner.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Moderators don't run this forum - they are simply volunteer members who oversee the forum to keep it running smooth and lookout for spammers and people breaking the rules.
In my day job - I own and run my own business in Dubai and have been working in this region (including Saudi Arabia) since 1984.
I interact with and do business with many other business owners in Dubai - many of whom are also members of this forum (we are not just keyboard warriors - we actually meet face to face!)
This means that I and many of the members here have first hand experience of setting up and running companies in Dubai and are perfectly qualified to give new members proper hints and tips - rather than hollow, meaningless platitudes!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In my day job - I own and run my own business in Dubai and have been working in this region (including Saudi Arabia) since 1984.


1984? Now that's what I call experience. What type of business do you run?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

VIP 8 said:


> 1984? Now that's what I call experience. What type of business do you run?


A clue might be in his name....

He's actually called Norman Bates and installs Shower Curtains for a living - has a side job sharpening knives.

Speaking of which that is one thing i do miss, the knife sharpener guy that would knock on your door and sharpen your kitchen knives - usually just before a holiday (Christmas usually). Made a great job of it too.


----------

